# looking for lefty automatic



## Rickm (Nov 13, 2009)

I have been using a Rem 870 for the last 10 years and need an upgrade!
Looking at finding a lefty 12ga...

I am looking to buy a well taken care of gun in Fargo area. Let me know?

Thanks


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

i have the same problem. i just went with the browning BPS 10 guage. i know its a pump, it has bottem ejection though. how come u want a lefty just wonderin? is it just the ejection with shells flyin across yer face?


----------

